
'Immortal' jellyfish swarming across the world - chaostheory
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/4357829/Immortal-jellyfish-swarming-across-the-world.html
======
breck
I have to plug my roommate's startup here because it's not too often
"jellyfish" are on HN.

Jellyfish Art (<http://www.jellyfishart.com>) makes custom jellyfish
aquariums. Keeping jellyfish alive in captivity is actually a hard problem
that has only recently been solved.

I will definitely try to get my roommate to post his story on here. Though
it's not hacker related at all, it's a pretty fascinating startup and probably
a good break from reading about all things web 2.0.

~~~
davi
This link is much more interesting than the posted article. I saw a jellyfish
aquarium years ago and thought it was one of the most beautiful things I'd
ever seen.

I wish the site had some indication of price ranges.

Get your roommate to post, please. Definitely hacker news for us biologist
types here.

------
ryanwaggoner
Here's an interesting and related article about how some species of turtles
also don't exhibit signs of aging:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/12/science/12turt.html>

------
anuraggoel
If we could only squeeze oil out of them.

------
jfarmer
When I first saw this one of my friends pointed out that several passages are
lifted straight from Wikipedia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula>

~~~
codedivine
Or maybe Wikipedia is doing the lifting? Any way to tell?

~~~
Shamiq
A look at revision history vs the publication of the original article?

------
mapleoin
Does anyone else find himself thinking: Hm... why is this article in
mainstream media? Is it because everyone craves for immortality? Is it because
people are scared of invasions? Is it because people want to feel better that
humans aren't the only ones that reproduce and expand their territory
seemingly endlessly?

~~~
yters
I suspect it is the second. Also, people just want to look younger, "forever
young" as it were. If people could look young right up to when they die, and
then quietly slip away, they might not care about death so much.

------
drinian
If the jellyfish is reverting to its immature state, calling it "immortality"
sounds like a Ship of Theseus problem. Although it's still a remarkable trick
for a higher-order organism.

------
mhb
If PBS makes a show about them, it will at least be better than that Benjamin
Button POS.

------
ardit33
I hope they are human-eatable? That will control their population for sure.

~~~
mapleoin
or maybe pollution can kill them. Hm.. or maybe global warming and destruction
of habitat. We should do more of these!

------
point
Looks like someone forgot to add a 'break;'

------
henning
<Slashdot>I for one welcome our new invertebrate overlords</Slashdot>

